# Lake Erie capable john boat



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I wanna upgrade the size of my boat this year. I have a 12' john boat with a trolling motor that's used in NY pond and me and my fishing partner use a 14' v bottom alum. Boat for chip and tappan but I wanna hit lake Erie this summer and I don't think 14' s big enough. What size would have to go to be able to go on lake Erie? I like the simplicity of aluminum boats and really don't wanna spend the extra money on a bass boat. Any suggestions? Anyone have bigger aluminum boats? Four people is what I'd like to fit on the boat comfortably.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

A jon boat on Erie isn't a good idea. Yes there are days you can go out, but the biggest problem is wakes from other boats. You should look for a Deep V aluminum hulls. 

What's your budget? There are many boats out there for under $5000, some are even fiberglass boats. Budget is key. Then others can keep an eye out for you. 

Good luck, boat shopping is a fun sport in itself.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Smokercraft makes a hunting/fishing boat..it's called the freedom series it has a built in gas tank and a lot of open space. I ended up getting the 168 promag hense my screen name.. I was looking at the freedoms but thought my escape with a four cylinder would struggle. Smokercraft boats are nice imo... If you are asking for a Jon boat to take on Erie I wouldn't suggest a flat bottom because you will need something to cut through the waves or be faced with a sore bottom and one he'll of a wet ride. Best of luck in your search


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I found a Skeeter 18.5' fiberglass boat rigged with 175 no trolling motor or electronics in MO for $3500. Some great deals out there if you look around and are willing to travel to pick it up.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

There's a real nice looking wellcraft for sale on this sight right now.


----------

